# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Nokia Lumia 930, smartphone, Nokia Corporation, Espoo, Uusimaa, Finland

## Airicist

Developer - Nokia Corporation

Nokia Lumia 930 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Nokia Lumia 930 hands-on

 Published on Apr 3, 2014




> The Nokia Lumia Icon is a fantastic Windows Phone that comes with a bunch of top features that most WP users haven't been able to enjoy until recently, but it had one critical flaw: it was an exclusive to Verizon. Fortunately, that's about to end because Nokia announced a global version of the Icon known as the Lumia 930, which comes with more LTE compatibility and Windows Phone 8.1.


"The Nokia Lumia 930 is a global version of the Icon (hands-on)"

by Brad Molen
April 2, 2014

----------

